# My little Dell Socket A Mod



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 22, 2008)

It is still being built I could have done more today but due to how lazy and mad at work I was I only did a little work. This was going to be my media center rig but I am having trouble finding a old home receiver I can gut and use as a case. So I am now using a Dell case I got off a friend and mostly likely giving this machine to my mom. 

Specs:

ASRock K7S41GX
AMD Sempron 1.5ghz
DDR333 256mb
80GB WD HD
CD-Rom Drive
CD-Rom Burner
Unknown 420watt PSU
AGP Card still needed












Once I find what I did with the case side I think I am going to cut it out and plexi it. Then maybe some white cathodes.

UPDATE! PSU case all painted


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 23, 2008)

It's lovely as to what people can do to a proprietary case and "Uniqueify" it! 

Post this in the Badboys of case modding club!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty cool!!!


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back you guys this is my first go at modding something. Oh and i did throw it up in the Badboys of case modding club!


----------



## Basard (Jun 23, 2008)

u growin potatoes in that front usb port?  

I think it would look a lot better if you put a strip of duct tape on top of that ugly dell logo. hehe.  or just pop it out and wrap it in aluminum foil, then pop it back on.

not bad though, for a dell


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Basard said:


> u growin potatoes in that front usb port?
> 
> I think it would look a lot better if you put a strip of duct tape on top of that ugly dell logo. hehe.  or just pop it out and wrap it in aluminum foil, then pop it back on.
> 
> not bad though, for a dell



Maybe I will take it to work and see if I can mill a custom logo


----------



## Basard (Jun 23, 2008)

ah.... that would be cool.... a solid copper logo, with "amd" carved in it or something.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah I saw this in the Bad Boys thread, pretty cool. Bit too sparkly for me but it makes a change and looks pretty good.

Nice one!


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

ah a copper AMD logo would be sweet looking, even another aluminum logo with AMDs name in it or their logo would look nice


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 24, 2008)

update


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 24, 2008)

All you need now is some blue rounded IDE cables and some blue cable wrap/shrink.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2008)

i dunno man, i think it needs more blue.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 24, 2008)

I know, get some blue heatspreaders for your RAM.

^^

Spray something like these.

Found these.


----------

